# Azazel!!!



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

Got a new ratty yesterday. He is about six weeks old and looks to be a black berkshire, not completely sure because he is more of a charcoal black than a jet black. His name is Azazel (Uh- zay- zel). I named him after one of my favorite characters from X-men (Gambit, my older rat is named after my all time favorite X-men character).

He seems to be a very shy little guy so far. He is also very curious, but his shyness usually wins out.

Here are some cute pics:








This is my favorite pic so far...
In the car bringing him home. He looks too cute in this picture.








"W'as that?"








"No more pictures!"








Close up 








"Why, yes. I know I am absolutely adorable."








A good pic of his white tail tip. 



I'm not too sure if his color can be called black because it is not very dark, but he is definitely Berkshire...


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

He could be a russian blue. But more then likely he carries the blue gene so he is a black. For some reason on Black rats if they carry a color modifier (blue, russian blue, ect) they will turn that color tint. Though for some reason Russian blue makes them darker, that's the only color modifier that doesn't affect their color. In the first picture he looks light enough to be a russian blue though.

Cute boy.


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok, I've said this in your last post but it must be said again...awww, he's sooooo cute! Really adorable!


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

That pic is very sunny so he apears lighter. He is much darker than Gambit (Who happens to be a Russian Blue) I may just call whatever color he is Charcoal until I can figure out what it is forsure, lol.

And thank you he is quite pretty :]


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

What a cutie! Good luck with him


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you. He is still kind of timid but, he's coming around...


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

Good luck with the little guy :3 He is adorable, I actually just had a fit over him XD


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Awww


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

CapnKennedy, Thanks he is quite the cutie 

Eden, thank you too....


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

I have found out what color Zay is. It is black but it is Charcoaled (I guess I was hal right, lol). They aften get mistaken for Russian blue but, are a tad bit darker. So he is a Carcoaled black


----------



## Cupcake&Candy (Jun 5, 2012)

Absolutely precious  I have a pair of 6-week-old sisters, and they look sooo tiny compared to my four 6-month-old ladies! It's still hard for me to believe that they're old enough to be away from mom. Watch out - "Zay" will soon be running & bouncing all over the place! Enjoy ;D


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

He already is. He is on ratty Speed, unless you stand by his cage, then he turns into a dead fish -_-


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

Awww.. Very cute! Good luck with him!


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

I didn't go to school today so I got to spend a lot of time with my babies. I let Zay in the bathtub for freerange time and after a good hour of playing he started trying to climb out of the tub. I put my hand in to get him out and he climbed right into my hand!!! I would like to call that a small sucess!!!


----------

